# My 20 gallon.



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys, Im going to do a "Tailfin" tank build. 

It is just 2 to 3 inches of aquarium sand, some java moss, java fern, and some marimo moss.

I'm thinking for fish, I can do a pitus catfish, a synodontis lace, a school of 6 jumbo tets, and a topwater fish, probably a dozen or so ghost minnows,


Or

3 to 4 african cichlids, a pictus catfish, a synodontis lace cat, and an oto

And for invertsi chose 6 ghost shrimp(yes they will prolly be eaten). A fiddler crab(maybe, I know he need air so i will make a "ladder" for him). and maybe a few brine shrimp, for grub.



SO WHAT DO YALL THINK????????!!!!!!!!????????*c/p*


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah those shrimp will be gone in no time with the Pictus. I'd love to put a Pictus in my 30 gallon long planted community, but I have Ghost and Cherry shrimp in it for a bottom cleanup crew

but Pictus also get pretty large and should be in a tank that's around 48" wide minimum and up anyway, so I wouldn't consider one for a 20 gallon


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Also, something inside me dislikes the thought of a fiddler getting a hold of the pictus' beautiful barbels...


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The two catfish you listed will both get too large for a 20g tank. The fiddlers really should have their own specific setup that allows them to get out of the water, and I wouldn't recommend that much sand. You need only an inch or so, tops. Also, most african cichlids are going to outgrow the tank as well, unless you do some of the small shell-dwellers (which would actually make for a really cool little tank).


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

I know this is bad, but, i have had the 2 cats and crab in a ten gallon with my goldfish, and they are doing well. The fiddler does not seem to be attracted to any of my fish so far. The pictus is not a normal pictus. It is albino. This type of pictus do not grow as large, have smaller whiskers, and is just a tad bit less active. My synodontis is very happy, as it munches on flakes and side algea. when i first got him they told me it was a brisltnose plec. total ripoff. Sledge(my fiddler.) is also doing great, as he has a place to get out( a betta bed leaf hammock staircase). and he does cannonballs all the time. thank you for your input.







i was thinking of doing a ghost shrimp only tank. with sort of a breeding system for feed breed get eaten process. so my pictus cat, whoose name is ****** meaning white boy in spanish.


----------

